# Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice



## tommers (Jun 10, 2018)

Is the new game from From Software.

Ninja Dark Souls.

Nice.



Coming 2019 apparently.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 11, 2018)

Looks so fucking good.


----------



## tommers (Jun 13, 2018)

Sekiro: Shadows Die Twice - Everything we know so far | PC Gamer

Hmmm... 

Could be interesting.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 24, 2018)

From what I have heard it will be hard as balls. 

With no levelling system to grid either.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 24, 2018)

I get why the difficulty is part of the soulbourn games but it is daunting. Not everyone enjoys getting gud. I cheated my souls experience.


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2019)

This game is so beautiful.

Fighting is tense, skilful and really gory. Bit of stealth. Climbing on rooftops, all that shit.

Done it again.


----------



## cybershot (Mar 22, 2019)

This does indeed look awesome. Added to the getting longer want list.


----------



## tommers (Mar 22, 2019)

cybershot said:


> This does indeed look awesome. Added to the getting longer want list.



It's Tenchu Dark Souls. 

I have only played it for about a couple of hours. Kids are back now, and got the mother in law and her sister staying till Sunday so it's unlikely I will get to play again before then.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 31, 2019)

Got it. Not managed a session yet.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 15, 2019)

Got this a couple of weeks ago, its good, frustrating but good, it is not dark souls..

Last night  I realized I had loads of skill points that I hadn't assigned, so went and assigned them, went back and did some training , and finally, I had a dark souls moment, where I was able to kill a fucker I was having trouble with before , now I'm hooked


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 11, 2022)

bah this one the weekend still cost me 30 quid after 3 years

played 5 hours so far and have a love/hate relationship with the game

pray for my controller


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 16, 2022)

so i'm not skilled enough to beat this game by reflexes anymore


restart stealthy stealthy 

and practise with undead dude 


so much easier


----------



## Cid (Aug 31, 2022)

£24.99 at the moment. At least think it still is.

Probably not my best reentry point to soulsbourne (let's not have that debate), it is... difficult. But its aesthetic is so far up my street we've decided to move in together and make a go of it.

I sometimes wonder whether I want an easy mode for this kind of game... The obvious answer is fuck no, the difficulty renders these environments more impactful. But when does a normal person get the opportunity to put in the hours needed to 'git gud'? Although I suppose there are active modding communities if you really want that.


----------



## Cid (Sep 3, 2022)

I have spent like 4 hours on one of the stupid generals. I beat the er... chained dude in like 5 attempts and now this fucker has taken me at least 20 so far. Git gud they say, it just takes practice they say.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 3, 2022)

it takes a lot of practise and timing

go back to the undead dude by the first temple and train train and train some more

even then its still a fucker

is everyone coughing yet


----------



## Cid (Sep 3, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> it takes a lot of practise and timing
> 
> go back to the undead dude by the first temple and train train and train some more
> 
> ...



Nah, I'm using my res as strategic run away.


----------

